# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου JBL 5ch

## ninos22

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, ειναι η πρώτη φορα που ποστάρω εδω χαιρομαι πολυ που βρήκα ενα τετοιο site καθως θεωρώ οτι είναι ενας θησαυρός γνώσεων. (για εμένα τουλάχιστον)


Ο ασθενής: JBL GTO 5355 
GTO5355_1.jpg
Το πρόβλημα: Δεν βγαζουν ήχο τα δυο μπροστινά κανάλια (FR - FL). Τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούν κανονικά.

Διευκρινίζω οτι τον ενισχυτή έτσι τον πήρα. 

Οταν τον άνοιξα είδα οτι είχε ψηθεί η αντίσταση που έχω κυκλωμένη την οποία την αντικατέστησα με αυτήν που βλέπετε. Ο λόγος που ψήθηκε είναι οτι απο την άλλη μερια της πλακέτας είχε σφηνώσει μια βίδα μεταξύ του σασί και της πλακέτας και το βραχυκύκλωσε (υποθέτω).

Τα κανάλια εξακολουθούν να μήν βγάζουν ήχο και μετά την αντικατάσταση της αντίστασης.

Δυστυχώς λόγο έλειψης γνώσεων δεν ξέρω τι να κοιτάξω, τι να μετρήσω, τι να συγκρίνω, εχω στην διαθεσή μου ενα τροφοδοτικό 13.8V 3.5A, κολλητήρι, και πολύ όρεξη!

Παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες που ίσως θα βοηθήσουν.

*Δεν ψάχνω να γλιτώσω τα 20 ευρώ που θα μου πάρει κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός για να τον φτιάξει, θέλω να καταφέρω να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει σε αυτό το μηχάνημα και δεν λειτουργεί, και φυσικά να το επισκευάσω!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά Γιώργος

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

προφανος εχει καψει και τις εξοδους η τρανζηστορ η καποια αλλα εξαρτηματα δες που πηγαίνανε η ακροδεκτες απο τις αντιστασεις και μετρα εκει γυρο

----------


## ezizu

Καλώς ήρθες στο forum.Αν οι συνδέσεις σου είναι σωστές,θα σου έλεγα να τσεκάρεις,σε πρώτη φάση, τον χαλκοδιάδρομο που βρίσκεται ,ακριβώς κάτω από την αντίσταση που άλλαξες.Φαίνεται καμένος και ίσως έχει διακοπή.Μπορείς να ξύσεις προσεκτικά,την καμένη περιοχή στην πλακέτα,(ξεκόλησε την αντίσταση ,για να μπορείς να δουλέψεις πιο άνετα ) και να δεις σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται ο χαλκοδιάδρομος.Τσεκάρεις βέβαια και ωμικά με το πολύμετρο,δηλαδή,μετράς αν υπάρχει μηδενική αντίσταση στον συγκεκριμένο χαλκοδιάδρομο,βάζοντας τον ένα ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου,από την μία μερία του καμένου σημείου και τον άλλο ακροδέκτη από την άλλη και έχεις επιλέξει μετρηση αντίστασης.Θα πρέπει να έχεις ,όπως είπα ,μηδενική αντίσταση.
Η ίδια μέτρηση μπορεί επίσης να γίνει ,επιλέγοντας έλεγχο βραχυκυκλώματος με buzzer στο πολυμετρό σου,αν βέβαια διαθέτει τέτοια επιλογή το πολύμετρό σου.Αν ηχήσει το buzzer τότε είσαι ok.
Ο πυκνωτής δίπλα από την αντίσταση που άλλαξες,είναι μαυρισμένος.Πιθανών, το μαύρισμα οφείλεται στο κάψιμο της αντίστασης και ο πυκνωτής λογικά,δεν έχει πρόβλημα ,όμως άλλαξέ τον καλού-κακού,το κόστος είναι μηδενικό.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,αν είχε κάψει τρανζίστορ εξόδου ,τότε κατά 99% θα είχε dc τάση σε κάποια από τις εξόδους,οπότε δεν θα λειτουργούσε κανένα κανάλι, επείδη θα λειτουργούσε το κύκλωμα protect.
Αυτά τα ολίγα για αρχή.

----------

ninos22 (26-04-12)

----------


## ninos22

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, φιλε ezizu μάλλον η εγω μπερδεύομαι η εσυ, γιατι οπως θα δεις και στις φωτογραφίες δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα ο χαλκοδιάδρομος, αν και με την πρώτη ματιά και εγω νόμιζα οτι ο χαλκοδιάδρομος είναι α λεπτή πράσινη γραμμή κάτω απο την αντίσταση, αλλα αν προσέξεις ειναι κενό. Ρίξε μια ματία στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες και πές μου.

----------


## ezizu

Όπως το βλέπω,στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία, έχεις όντως πρόβλημα, με τον λεπτό χαλκοδιάδρομο στην πάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας (και όχι από την κάτω πλευρά με τις κολήσεις),και πρέπει να επισκευαστεί.Κάνε την μέτρηση,απλά για επιβεβαίωση, όπως σου λέω στο προηγούμενο ποστ και πες μου τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων.

----------


## ninos22

> Όπως το βλέπω,στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία, έχεις όντως πρόβλημα, με τον λεπτό χαλκοδιάδρομο στην πάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας (και όχι από την κάτω πλευρά με τις κολήσεις),και πρέπει να επισκευαστεί.Κάνε την μέτρηση,απλά για επιβεβαίωση, όπως σου λέω στο προηγούμενο ποστ και πες μου τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων.


*Φίλε μου εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω ποιον χαλκοδιάδρομο εννοείς..Κοίταξες προσεκτικά την δευτερη φωτογραφία που έχω επισημάνει τον χαλκοδιάδρομο και το κενό ανάμεσά τους?

Το κάψιμο έχει προκαλέσει ζημιά σε δυο χαλκοδιαδρόμους, αλλα ακόμα και με το μάτι δεν φαίνεται να έχει διακόψει την γραμμή, αν μπορείς δείξε μου τι εννοείς μπας και καταλάβω..*

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ στο πάνω μέρος βλέπω μια "ζωγραφιά" των διαδρόμων που βρίσκονται απο κάτω. Σαν να ήταν διαφανής η πλακέτα δηλαδη.




Το κάψιμο είναι πάνω στο κενό και όχι στον διάδρομο, όπως λέει και ο γιώργος αλλά δεν μας ενδιαφέρει γιατί απλά είναι μια ζωγραφιά!

----------


## ezizu

2222222(2) JEPG.JPG

Το σημείο που έχει πρόβλημα είναι μέσα στον κόκκινο κύκλο.Αν ξύσεις λίγο τον χαλκοδιάδρομο,πάνω στα σημεία Α και Β  πoυ σου δείχνω με κόκκινο χρώμα,ωστε να φύγει το πράσινο μονωτικό στρώμα για να φανεί ο χαλκός και μετρήσεις όπως σου λέω και σε προηγούμενο ποστ,( επιλέγεις μέτρηση Ωμ στο πολύμετρο και βάζεις, τον ένα ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο σημείο Α και τον άλλο στο Β ,) θα δείς ότι δεν θα έχεις μηδενική αντίσταση ,όπως θα έπρεπε κανονικά.Αν όντως είναι έτσι,τότε πρέπει να αποκαταστήσεις την συνέχεια στο κύκλωμα.Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις π.χ. με το να κολλήσεις ένα καλωδιάκι,μεταξύ των σημείων Α και Β,( δηλαδή το ένα άκρο του καλωδίου, στο σημείο Α και το άλλο άκρο του, στο σημείο Β ).Ξανατοποθετείς την αντίσταση,ανεβάζεις μια φωτογραφία για να σου  επιβεβαίωσουμε ότι όλα είναι ok (εφόσον είσαι αρχάριος όπως λες ) και προχωράς.

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Νίκο νομίζω η πλακέτα έχει χαλκοδιαδρόμους και από τις δύο πλευρές , από ότι καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον.Πιστεύω,όταν δεις την φωτογραφία στο ποστ #8 να καταλάβεις τι ακριβώς λέω.Ίσως να κάνω και λάθος.Θα το ξανακοιτάξω καλύτερα.

edit: ninos22 θα μπορούσες να βγάλεις ακόμα μερικές φωτογραφίες, τμηματικά,την πάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας ;Νομίζω θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## ezizu

Τώρα που ξαναείδα τις φωτογραφίες από την αρχή, κατάλαβα ότι μάλλον εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί  :Hammer: .Έχετε δίκιο sorry  :Blushing: .
Πάμε από την αρχή.Φίλε Γιώργο,θεωρώ ότι στις εισόδους FR - FL έχεις συνδέσει κανονικά πηγή ήχου ,γιατί διαφορετικά δεν μπορεί να έχεις έξοδο από τα συγκεκριμένα κανάλια.Η αντίσταση R62A βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας ,του καναλιού/ενισχυτή για το SUB και δεν  σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια.Το SUB λειτουργεί κανονικά;Ίσως το πρόβλημα να είναι στην είσοδο,στον προενισχυτή (ίσως θα βοηθούσε ,να ανεβάσεις κάποια φωτογραφία, από τις δυο μικρές πλακέτες που βρίσκονται οι προενισχυτές).Όπως λέω και στο ποστ #3,αν είχε πρόβλημα με τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου ,το πιθανότερο θα ήταν, να είχε και dc τάση σε κάποια έξοδο,οπότε θα λειτουργούσε το κύκλωμα προστασίας ( που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι κοινό για όλα τα κανάλια ) και δεν θα λειτουργούσε κανένα κανάλι.
Συγνώμη για μια ακόμη φορά,που σας κούρασα άδικα.

----------


## PCMan

> Τώρα που ξαναείδα τις φωτογραφίες από την αρχή, κατάλαβα ότι μάλλον εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί .Έχετε δίκιο sorry .
> Πάμε από την αρχή.Φίλε Γιώργο,θεωρώ ότι στις εισόδους FR - FL έχεις συνδέσει κανονικά πηγή ήχου ,γιατί διαφορετικά δεν μπορεί να έχεις έξοδο από τα συγκεκριμένα κανάλια.Η αντίσταση R62A βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας ,του καναλιού/ενισχυτή για το SUB και δεν  σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια.Το SUB λειτουργεί κανονικά;Ίσως το πρόβλημα να είναι στην είσοδο,στον προενισχυτή (ίσως θα βοηθούσε ,να ανεβάσεις κάποια φωτογραφία, από τις δυο μικρές πλακέτες που βρίσκονται οι προενισχυτές).Όπως λέω και στο ποστ #3,αν είχε πρόβλημα με τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου ,το πιθανότερο θα ήταν, να είχε και dc τάση σε κάποια έξοδο,οπότε θα λειτουργούσε το κύκλωμα προστασίας ( που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι κοινό για όλα τα κανάλια ) και δεν θα λειτουργούσε κανένα κανάλι.
> Συγνώμη για μια ακόμη φορά,που σας κούρασα άδικα.


Μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις δεν λένε? Ε μα**κίες λένε  :Tongue2:

----------


## ezizu

Δεν ξέρω, λένε μα**κίες,ή πρέπει εγώ να βάλω γυαλιά;  :Blink:

----------


## PCMan

> Δεν ξέρω, λένε μα**κίες,ή πρέπει εγώ να βάλω γυαλιά;


 :Lol:  :Lol:  

Μην ανησυχείς. Κι εγώ στην αρχή έτσι το έβλεπα, μέχρι που έβαλα το πάνω με το κάτω δίπλα δίπλα και κατάλαβα τι γίνεται.
Είδα και τους πάνω "διαδρόμους"(ανοιχτό πράσινο) που ενώνεται η r62a με τον c35a ή και η r57a με τα δύο jumper. Δεν έχουν απολύτως κανένα νόημα να είναι σχηματισμένοι έτσι.

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Γιώργο,έχεις τίποτα νεότερο,όσο αφορά την επισκευή του ενισχυτή σου;

----------


## ninos22

> Φίλε Γιώργο,έχεις τίποτα νεότερο,όσο αφορά την επισκευή του ενισχυτή σου;


Ναι φίλε, άλλαξα τον κεραμικό πυκνωτή 102 (που όντως δεν εχει σχέση με τα κανάλια FL - FR) αλλα καμιά η διαφορά, το νεο είναι οτι βρήκα απο που είναι το προβλημα. Κοιτάξτε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη.

 Να διευκρινίσω οτι το ενα απο τα δυο μπροστινά δούλεψε και δουλευει κανονικά οταν απλά κούνησα αυτη την μικρή πλακετα που συνδέονται τα RCA, και το άλλο καναλι βγάζει εναν ελάχιστο παραμορφωμένο ηχο της μουσικής που παιζει.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια..

----------


## ezizu

Ξαναπέρασε τις κολήσεις που έχω σε κόκκινο κύκλο στην φωτογραφία ,επειδή φαίνονται ψυχρές.Γενικός, κάνε ένα έλεγχο σε όλες τις κολήσεις στην πλακέτα,για τυχών ψυχρές κολήσεις και αν δεις ψυχρές,ξαναπέρνατες.
Οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι στον κίτρινο κύκλο είναι εντάξει; 
Το κανάλι του sub παίζει κανονικά;

P5030173.jpg

----------


## ninos22

> Ξαναπέρασε τις κολήσεις που έχω σε κόκκινο κύκλο στην φωτογραφία ,επειδή φαίνονται ψυχρές.Γενικός, κάνε ένα έλεγχο σε όλες τις κολήσεις στην πλακέτα,για τυχών ψυχρές κολήσεις και αν δεις ψυχρές,ξαναπέρνατες.
> Οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι στον κίτρινο κύκλο είναι εντάξει; 
> Το κανάλι του sub παίζει κανονικά;


Γειά σου φίλε μου, λοιπόν, πέρασα τις κολλήσεις, έλεγξα και τους διαδρόμους με πολύμετρο. Αλλα πάλι τα ίδια. Το κανάλι του Sub λειτουργεί, αλλα δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω σε δυνατή ένταση γιατί το τροφοδοτικό μου ειναι 3,5A. Παντως παίζει. Μήπως είναι κάτι καμμένο που δεν φένεται με το μάτι?

*Αν θές να κάνω εστίαση σε κάποιο σημείο πές μου!*

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον το sub παίζει ,έστω και σε χαμηλή ένταση ,μάλλον η βαθμίδα αυτή είναι οκ.Το πρόβλημα όντως πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην πλακέτα των προενισχυτών και αυτό επιβαιβεώνεται,από την στιγμή που την κούνησες και δούλεψε κανονικά ,έστω το ένα κανάλι από τα δυο προβληματικά.Θα σου πρότεινα να τσεκάρεις προσεκτικά,για άλλη μια φορά,την πλακέτα των προενισχυτών ,για τυχών κοψίματα/σπασίματα των χαλκοδιαδρόμων,ψυχρές κολήσεις,κακή σύνδεση σε κάποια φίσα ή σε κάποιο καλώδιο ,επειδή η αιτία της βλάβη σου, μοίαζει να έιναι κάτι τέτοιο ( και ίσως όχι μόνο αυτό).
Παλμογράφο δεν διαθέτεις ,φαντάζομαι.
Οπότε μπορείς να κάνεις ,μετρήσεις τάσεων πάνω στα ποδαράκια των ολοκληρωμένων.Αν δεν γνωρίζεις (δεν θέλω να σε προσβάλω,απλά επειδή λες,ότι δεν έχεις εμπειρία ),η μέτρηση τάσης γίνεται με το πολύμετρο στην θέση VOLT ,βάζοντας τον αρνητικό ( μαύρο )ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου ,στο σώμα ή 0V/GND και μετρώντας με τον θετικό ( κόκκινο ) ακροδέκτη ,ακουμπώντας τον πάνω στο κάθε πόδι του ολοκληρωμένου,που θέλεις να μετρήσεις.
Αυτό βέβαια *ΜΕ** ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* ,γιατί δεν πρέπει να ακουμπήσει η μύτη του ακροδέκτη,ταυτόχρονα, σε δύο πόδια του ολοκληρωμένου,επειδή θα βραχυκυκλώσουν με κίνδυνο να καταστραφεί το ολοκληρωμένο.
Θα σου γράψω κατά ομάδα,τα ολοκληρωμένα που πρέπει να έχουν παρόμοιες τάσεις ,στα αντίστοιχα πάντα ,ποδαράκια τους :

α) U101A - U101B - U101C - U101D

β) U102A - U102B - U102C - U102D

γ) U101 - U201

δ) Στα πόδια του ολοκληρωμένου U301 , θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις παρόμοιες τάσεις, κατά ομάδες, ως εξής: 1 - 7 / 2 - 6 / 3 - 5. 
Στο πόδι 4 περίπου -15V και στο πόδι 8 περίπου +15V .

Να σημειώσω ότι, στα αντίστοιχα πόδια 4 - 8 και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα ολοκληρωμένα, θα πρέπει να έχεις τις ίδιες τάσεις ( δηλαδή -15V και +15V περίπου),επειδή αυτά είναι τα ποδαράκια τροφοδοσίας των ολοκληρωμένων. 
Η διάταξη και αρίθμηση των ποδιών των ολοκληρωμένων είναι όπως στην εικόνα παρακάτω.Η τελεία στο σώμα του ολοκληρωμένου μας δείχνει το πόδι 1.
Ελπίζω όλα αυτά που σου γράφω,να σε βοηθήσουν. Η είκόνα είναι λίγο μικρή,αλλά νομίζω θα βγάλεις άκρη.
pin IC.JPG

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Γιώργο, πως πάει η  επισκευή του ενισχυτή σου;

----------


## ninos22

> Φίλε Γιώργο, πως πάει η  επισκευή του ενισχυτή σου;


Γειά σου φίλε μου, μέτρησα τα ολοκληρωμένα που μου ειπες, στα ποδια 4 και 8 ειχαν οντως ~15v, στα υπόλοιπα πόδια ειχαν τασεις πολύ μικρότερες οπως 0.20 mV κτλ. Βρήκα ένα ομως ολοκληρωμένο το οποίο εκτος απο τα ποδια 4 και 8 ειχε και σε ενα ακομα ταση ~15v.. Δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιο πόδι ηταν. Τι συμβαίνει σε αυτη την περίπτωση? 

Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## ezizu

Πες μου σε πιό ολοκληρωμένο και σε πιο πόδι του ακριβώς ,βρήκες τάση ~ 15Volt,να σου πω.

----------


## ninos22

Σε αυτό φίλε..jbllll.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Μπορείς να μετρήσεις τα πόδια του U101A και τα πόδια του U101B και να μου πείς τις διαφορές των τάσεων, αν και όπου υπάρχουν; 
Αν ,ακόμα,η τάση στα πόδια 2 - 3 του ολοκληρωμένου U101A ,που έχεις σημειώσει ,έιναι νορμάλ ( συγκρινέ το με τα αντίστοιχα πόδια των U101B, U101C, U101D ),τότε το U101A πρέπει 99.99% να αλλαχτεί.Λογικά,σε κανένα από τα ολοκληρωμένα, που σε σου αναφέρω στο ποστ#18, στα πόδια 1 - 7 ,δεν θα πρέπει να έχει τάση, πάνω από μερικά mV.

----------


## ezizu

Γιώργο έχεις τίποτα νεότερο;

----------


## ninos22

> Γιώργο έχεις τίποτα νεότερο;


Ναι φιλε μου.. τα μετρησα! Τσεκαρε τα και πες μου  :Smile: 2332.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Άλλαξε το U101A και πες μου αν έχεις κάποια διαφορά.Λογικά το ολοκληρωμένο αυτό είναι off.
Πρόσεξε όμως ,κατά την τοποθέτηση του καινούργιου ολοκληρωμένου ,να μην το βάλεις ανάποδα !

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Γιώργο,τι γίνεται με τον ενισχυτή σου;

----------


## ninos22

> Φίλε Γιώργο,τι γίνεται με τον ενισχυτή σου;


Φιλε μου ευχαριστώ πολυ για το ενδιαφέρον, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεσα ακόμα να πάρω το ολοκληρωμένο, οταν εχω νεότερα θα γράψω.. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Γιώργο, έχεις κάνει κάτι, με τον ενισχυτή σου;

----------

